
Ask HN: What is your favorite podcast episode? - tmaly
Do you have an all time favorite podcast episode that you always refer to?
======
subie
Alex Winter on Powerful JRE
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJMjGLcdtOA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJMjGLcdtOA)

Lance Armstrong on Powerful JRE
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEfSdPz1WtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEfSdPz1WtA)

Dan Carlin - Hardcore History Series (basically a free audio book)

Some of my favorites.

